# Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!



## phil73 (8. Mai 2010)

*Hallo an alle Teichfreunde, *
Zu aller erst danke für alle Antworten und die ganzen Hilfen.
Nun möchte ich auf den Wunsch einiger Teichfreunde und auch auf meinen
einmal hier Meinen  TEICH vorstellen.
Dazu ist zu sagen das er noch nicht 100% fertig ist.
Nun zu ihm:
-6m²
- -80cm tiefer oder mehr
-Viele neuen und alten Pflanzen kommen heute in Teich
Wenn noch Fragen..dann bitte fragen
Hier nun noch ein Bild von dem jetzt Zustand:
 

Lg Phil


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
auch wenn noch keiner ein Kommentar geschrieben hab wollte ich euch trotzdem auf dem Laufendem halten:
gestern kamen neue Pflanzen in meinen Teich:
darunter waren auch 2x Zwergbinsen und noch diese 
 

Und nach dem einsetzen der Pflanzen sieht es nun so aus:
 

So das ist mein Teich bis jetzt..für ein paar Kommentare würde ich mich sehr freuen!
MfG Phil


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Moin,
das ist doch kein Teich... das ist ein Betonloch mit Pflanzen drin... 
Warum hats Du Wasserpflanzen genommen, die gehen doch so ein... oder... Hast Du das Wasser vergessen und es ist doch ein Teich... *kicher duck und wech*

Ne, im Ernst, sieht doch nett aus. Mach doch wenn Wasser drin ist mal n Bild wo man auch bissel was vom Drumherum sieht.  
Sollen da Fische rein, oder nur auf freiwillige Bewohner warten? Kommt da noch ne Pumpe rein? Hinten sieht bissel aus wie ein Bachlauf...

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
zuerst ..natürlich kommt da noch wasser rein aber erst heut nachmittag.
meine pumpe kommt dann auch noch da rein!
Es sieht zwar noch nach einem´´betonloch´´aus aber es fehlt ja auchnoch an substrat
Und wenn dann auchnoch aus dem Bachlauf´´der aus dem hintergrund´´ wasser läuft kommt es auchnoch zu mehr umgebungsbildern!
MfG Phil


----------



## Casybay (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hi Phil,
sieht schon super aus
Das Wasser muss man sich halt noch dazu denken.
Hast Du vor in das Loch eine Seerose zupflanzen? Käme gut in der Mitte!
Weiter so und noch weitere pics bitte


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Carmen,
Ja genau das hatte ich vor mit der Seerose.
Und dazu auchnoch __ Hornkraut...
Weitere Bilder ..auch mit Wasser werden heut Abend folgen.
MfG Phil


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Phil,
hast du Beton oder Mörtel genommen ? 
glg bernd


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Bernd,
Also ich habe mein eigenes zement-sand als =mörtel gemisch genommen.
MfG Phil


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo an alle,
Nun ist mein Teich auch mit Wasser gefüllt Pumpe drin und auch weiter Pflanzen wie __ Wasserpest und eine __ Krebsschere:
 

Weiter Bilder folgen heut Abend.
MfG Phil


----------



## JoeBaxter (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Phil mit Wasser schaut es schon ganz gut aus . Aber der Bachlauf müsste noch"verkleidet"werden.
lg Jörg


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Jörg,
was meinst du mit verkleiden?mehr steine rein oder wie?
LG Phil


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
inzwischen habe ich noch ein paar bilder gemacht und auch einen 5-wasserwerte test:
PH:7,5
KH:7,0
GH:ca. 14
Nitrit:0mg/l
Nitrat:0-20mg/l
 

MfG Phil


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Phil,

sieht doch ganz nett aus - nur Du weißt hoffentlich, dass Seerosen es nicht mögen, wenn sie auf Dauer von einer Kaskade besprenkelt werden.


----------



## JoeBaxter (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo 
Es wirkt noch ein bischen Künstlich ( Folie ,Übergang ) 
Aber sonst echt Toll


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
@Christine..ehrlich gesagt nein, dass wusste ich nicht..aber meine pumpe soll eh später mehr für die Bachlauf das wasser pumpen.
@JoeBaxter?...ja künstlich wirkt er noch aber den rand verstecke ich noch besser und im wasser wächst hoffentlich auch noch etwas mehr.
MfG Phil


----------



## Andholz1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Phil!
Sieht Klasse aus den Teich. Denk aber daran, dass du die Pumpe anfangs häufig reinigst. Besonders den Rotor. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte auch mit reichlich Mörtel gearbeitet. Dadurch verkalkte die Pumpe sehr schnell und saß fest!


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
und danke für den Tipp
MfG Phil


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hi,
joi, sieht klasse aus. Besonders gefällt mir die Idee mit dem "eingemörteltem" Kübel... 
Die Steinfolie ist nicht so ganz mein Fall - aber ich hab auch keine bessere Idee. 

Schuessel


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Auch ein Hallo an dich,
ja die Steinfolie ist auch nicht 100% meins aber besser als nur so nen Stück Teichfolie!
MfG Phil


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

hi phil,

dein teich ist richtig gut geworden , und der ph wert  ist auch im grünen bereich.

am ende des sommers wirst du den teich nicht mehr wiedererkennen - das grünzeugs muss ja erstmal durchstarten.

es wäre ned schlecht wenn du dir noch ein paar verschiedene unterwasser pflanzen besorgst.


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hi Mitch,
also wie gesagt ich habe da nun eine Seerose; __ Wasserpest; & __ Tausendblatt
Reicht das noch nicht?
MfG Phil


----------



## phil73 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo habe noch eine Frage,
Wann darf ich denn Fische in meinen Teich tun?
MfG Phil


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Phil,

frühestens vier bis sechs Wochen nach Wassereinlass (kauf Dir einen Wassertest - das böse Wort heißt Nitritpeak). Wenn Du noch keine Fische hättest, wäre besser, bis zum nächsten Jahr zu warten.


----------



## phil73 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
doch die fische sind noch in einem 500l becken
kann man nachhelfen das das schneller geht?
MfG Phil


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hi Phil,

ja, wenn Du Wasser und Filter aus dem alten Becken mitnimmst, so dass das nahtlos weiterläuft. Aber den Wassertest würde ich mir trotzdem zulegen.


----------



## phil73 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

OK,
danke denn wasserest werde ich nun eh auch noch durchführen.
MfG Phil


----------



## phil73 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

So,
hier folgt nun mein 5-wasserwerte test!
PH: 7,5
KH: 10
GH: 14
Nitrit: 0
Nitrat: 0-20
ist  das alles so okay?
MfG Phil


----------



## phil73 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
ich bin zwar mit meinem teich schon gans glücklich aber ich habe noch eine frage:
-in meinem teich sind ja noch wenig pflanzen sollen da noch mehr rein oder soll ich erstmal warten?
..ich finde ihn noch sehr kahl
MFG PHIL


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Ich würde auf alle Fälle noch mehr Pflanzen einsetzen. Bis die sich vorhandenen Pflanzen so richtig entwickeln, werden wohl noch etliche Monate oder sogar Jahre vergehen. Ausdünnen kann man ja später immer noch.


----------



## phil73 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Nun nach etwas mehr als einem Monat gibt es nochmal neue Bilder von meinem Teich:
 
Fische am Loch;-)
 
Seerose mit schon zwei Blättern aus dem Loch nur leider das __ tausendblatt gans abgefressen
 
Bachlauf und eine Pflanzenzohne
 
Das waren nun mal wieder Bilder
MfG Phil


----------



## Hexe_Mol (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

 hallo phil

deine pflanzen scheinen sich doch im teich schon recht gut zu entwickeln,  ich drück dir die daumen, dass sie kräftig weiter wachsen.

aber eine frage habe ich doch noch : willst du den bachlauf so lassen oder wird der irgendwie noch etwas "echter" und naturähnlicher gestaltet? 

von fischen habe ich ungefähr soviel ahnung wie nen schwein vom klavierspielen , aber für mein "solides nichtwissen" sieht deine schuppenbande aus, als würde sie sich ganz wohl fühlen im neuen domizil.


----------



## phil73 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
den Bachlauf werde ich im Herbst noch wieter umbauen.
nun heißt es erst einmal genießen
bis jetzt sieht ja auch alles gans gut aus 
und danke für die antwort!
MfG Phil


----------



## heiko-rech (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,

sieht wirklich gut aus. Kein Einheitsbrei. 

Zwei Dinge würde ich aber noch ändern:

- Den Bachlauf bepflanzen (Machst du ja noch). Ich habe bei mir nun __ Brunnenkresse, die entwickelt sich sehr schön und ist noch lecker dazu.
- Die Umrandung aus Holz verbreitern und einen Unkrautschutz drunter machen. Dann wäre der Übergang zum Steinboden ein wenig schöner.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

hallo

gefällt mir auch ganz gut dein teich

würde nur gern wissen, warum du ihn  nicht etwas tiefer gemacht hast. ich denke da an den winter

am bachlauf kannst du auf der steinfolie gut __ moos anbrigen, das sieht ganz natürlich aus.und wenn du magst auch teichvergißmeinicht. einfach zwischen das moos gesetzt ohne alles.dann hast du schnell einen etwas natürliches bachlauf.

gruß und weiter viel freude am teich

ulla


----------



## heiko-rech (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,


sister_in_act schrieb:


> am bachlauf kannst du auf der steinfolie gut __ moos anbrigen,



stimmt! Moos ist Prima zur Randgestaltung. Ich habe genug im Rasen. Das habe ich auch an vielen Stellen um den Tech auf die Ufermatte verpflanzt. Es haben sich nun mit der Zeit auch andere Pflanzen im Moos angesiedelt. Macht einen natürlichen Eindruck und kostet keinen Cent.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## phil73 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
danke für die antworten und die tipps für den bachlauf
die teichtiefe fand ich eigetlich ausreichent
MfG Phil


----------



## phil73 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hier sind nochmal Bilder vom Teich nach 3 Monaten:
Zu sehen sind der ganze Teich und Ausschnitte mit Fischen und Fröschen!

MfG Phil


----------



## Majaberlin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Das sieht ja schon wieder ganz anders aus - wirklich schön, wie sich so ein Teich entwickelt!

Allerdings mit der Tiefe sehe ich auch Probleme - oder bist du doch tiefer gekommen als 80 cm?


----------



## phil73 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Hallo,
Danke für den Kommentar.
In der Tiefe sehe ich kein Problem, weil meine Fische schon seit 5 Jahren ín solcher Tiefe überleben!
MfG Phil


----------



## Dr. Gediman (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

Noch einer, der Bäche mag 
Wirklich sehr schön, Deine Teichecke.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich kurz vor der Vollendung!*

 phil

wow, das sieht ja schon richtig "eingewachsen" aus 

wenn jetzt nach und nach die steinfolie beim bach noch etwas "verschwindet", dann kommt man kaum noch auf die idee, dass es sich um ein "künstliches" biotop handelt! 

ich habe die steinfolie ja beim bachbau auch verwendet und auch bei mir wird sie nach und nach noch weiter verschwinden, man findet immer mal nen schönen stein, nen passendes stück holz, die pflanzen entwickeln sich... das ist ja das schön an einem garten, dass es kein statisches ding ist, sondern man immer wieder weiter entwickeln und verändern kann! 

dr gedimann, hier gibts noch mehr bachfreunde, schau mal da


----------

